# T28BB S15 part number



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi, i found out about a company wich makes turbo for garett honeywell, and i asked a price for the T28BB turbo, and they asked "wich T288BB tubo, there are many"

anyoane can help me with an identification number part number some caracteristics of the turbo T28BB from the S15, so then can identyfi it.

thx


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Case bearing AU/NZ S14 (pre-facelift) 14411-75F00 
Case bearing AU/NZ S14 (facelift) 14411-75F00 
Ball bearing Jap S14 (pre-facelift) 14411-69F00 
Ball bearing Jap S14 (facelift) 14411-82F01 
Ball bearing Jap S14 (Autech/270R) 14411-RP801 (Same as S15 early MT turbo) 
Ball bearing with wastegate splitter Jap/ NZ S15 (early*) 14411-91F00 Manual model only 
Ball bearing no wastegate splitter Jap/ NZ S15 (early*) 14411-69F00 Automatic models 

Jap/ NZ/ AU S15 late* 14411-75F00 Same as NZ S14 and same for both Auto and manual


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

thanks, i'll send them a new email, hopefuly now they will be able to give me a price


----------

